# FSA compact cranks on a 2004 TCR



## sfprsr (Apr 28, 2004)

Will these work on a 2004 TCR? I was worried about the chainline not being exact. 
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=21&pid=202

Thanks!


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

sfprsr said:


> Will these work on a 2004 TCR? I was worried about the chainline not being exact.
> http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=21&pid=202
> 
> Thanks!


I had a FSA compact on my TCR Composite with the FSA Ti bottom bracket and ISIS interface. It worked fine. I haven't used the new Mega bottom bracket.


----------



## gophilip (Apr 23, 2005)

works fine on a 2005 tcr comp with 7701 chain, 105 double derailleur


----------



## bots21 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Yup*

I have the exact same cranks on a 03 TCR Comp. They work great, I've had absolutely no problems. Plus it matches the carbon frame really nicely.


----------



## mathetes (Aug 3, 2005)

gophilip said:


> works fine on a 2005 tcr comp with 7701 chain, 105 double derailleur



Would there be any problems using this crank with a Shimano 10spd? I noticed some sellers on ebay advertise Campy 10 and Shimano 9 compatibility.


----------

